# Harley - 9 week WGSL



## ralphkaz (Apr 23, 2005)

Brought him home earlier this week; fantastic little pup.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Nice! It looks like his ears are up already?? Great looking pup. So sweet when they nap.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

He is too cute! So angelic looking!


----------



## ralphkaz (Apr 23, 2005)

Casto said:


> Nice! It looks like his ears are up already?? Great looking pup. So sweet when they nap.


Ears are trying to come up - looks like they are up only because he was laying down... here's another from today.

If anyone from Chicago area is looking for a pup - I think two of his brothers (which looked identical) are still available.


----------



## ralphkaz (Apr 23, 2005)

One more...


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Heavy ears and big feet! It will be interesting watching this one grow!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Aaaawwwww, what an expressive face! He is adorable!


----------



## KinsleyBlue (Aug 5, 2016)

He is adorable!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

ralphkaz said:


> If anyone from Chicago area is looking for a pup - I think two of his brothers (which looked identical) are still available.


What a cutie!

A friend of mine who lives near Chicago has been talking about getting another.
Who is the breeder? Site?

Moms:smile2:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## 4girls (Sep 22, 2016)

so cute! love him!!!


----------



## echosgt (Sep 9, 2016)

So cute!!


----------



## Sarah_Gibson1993 (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi, this is Moose. He's 10 weeks old. When should I expect to see his ears standing up? This is the only position they've been in since I've had him.


----------



## ralphkaz (Apr 23, 2005)

Momto2GSDs said:


> What a cutie!
> 
> A friend of mine who lives near Chicago has been talking about getting another.
> Who is the breeder? Site?
> ...


Here is the link - website is not accurate on pups available - as of last Monday there were 2 left (from the Xani & Laszlo litter).
Vom Lebenstraum German Shepherds located in Dyer, Indiana


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Such Cutie pies!!!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

ralphkaz said:


> Here is the link - website is not accurate on pups available - as of last Monday there were 2 left (from the Xani & Laszlo litter).
> Vom Lebenstraum German Shepherds located in Dyer, Indiana


Thanks, I'll pass on the info!

Good luck with your pup!
Moms


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Harley is adorable!!:wub: Enjoy your new pup!! Congrats!! :smile2:


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

He looks like a Harley! Awesome!


----------



## ralphkaz (Apr 23, 2005)

Thank you everyone for the feedback! It's been exactly a week since we got him and his personality is definitely coming out now after an initial 3-4 days of being a bit quiet/reserved (missing his brothers and mommy I'm sure). He's chasing around the yard with the kids now and getting into all kinds of trouble in the house - we love it! 

Will post some more pics in a few weeks to show how he's growing up...


----------



## ralphkaz (Apr 23, 2005)

12 weeks now. Ears are trying to go up but not quite there yet...


----------



## ralphkaz (Apr 23, 2005)

14 weeks - growing up so fast!!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Gotta love those ears! Very cute!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

...:wub:...

Moms


----------



## feistyjen477 (Nov 6, 2016)

Love puppy ears...

Sent from my LIFE PURE XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ralphkaz (Apr 23, 2005)

18 weeks now. OK, please stop growing!


----------

